# 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟



## assyrian girl (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*
هنا يوجد 24 سؤال ما عليكم الا الاجابة عليهم حتى يتم معرفة كم العمر الحقيقي لكل شخص فيكم لا تخافوا القصد ليس العمر الحقيقي بالمعني الحرفي لها بل هو مدى الشباب اللي يغمر قلبك أو العكس.. 
جاوب على هذه الأسئلة بصدق ،واكتب الناتج ..حتى تتعرف على عمرك الحقيقي وأن كان قلبك مازال يتمتع بالشباب أو بالشيخوخة 


______________________________ ___



1-هل ترغب في العيش في منزلك وحدك؟ 

2-هل تجد الحياة جميلة بالرغم من كل شيء؟ 

3-هل تتمتع برفقة الأصغر منك سناً؟ 

4- هل بإمكانك الصعود إلى السيارة وهي تتحرك؟ 

5-هل تعرف المقطوعة الموسيقية "روميو وجولييت"؟ 

6-هل سبق وان قمت بقراءة رواية لـ"همنغواي"؟ 

7-هل تحب المفاجآت ؟

8-هل تفكر دائماً بأوقات السعادة الماضية؟ 

9-هل تعتقد أن الحياة قصيرة؟ 

10-هل تفضل رؤية الرسوم المتحركة على مشاهدة الأفلام السينمائية؟ 

11-هل تمنعك مشكلاتك من النوم ؟أي هل تنسى عادةً بصعوبة همومك و****بك؟ 

12-هل تعتقد أن مشكلات مرحلة الأربعين من العمر هي مجرد وهم ؟وأن الحياة تمضي بشكل متسلسل دون منعطفات مفاجأة؟ 

13-هل تعفي عن أخطاء الأصغر سناً؟ 

14-هل تعتقد أن الترقية في العمل تؤدي إلى تقدم في مهنتك؟وان تغيير العمل يؤدي إلى تطوير حياتك؟ 

15-هل تعتقد انه بإمكان الإنسان أن يحب للمرة الأولى في الخمسين من عمره؟ 

16-هل تجد بان الشيخوخة تضفي الوقار على صاحبها؟ 

17-هل تعتقد بأن لكل عمر متعته الخاصة ،لكن المتعة هي ذاتها في كل مرحلة؟ 

18-هل تعتقد بأن الإنسان المتقدم في العمر يملك قدراً من المعلومات أوسع وأشمل واصح من الشباب؟ 

19-هل تتابع تلقائياً الإيقاع الموسيقي بتحريك يديك وقدميك؟ 

20هل تثق في حدسك؟ 

21-هل تملك اكثر من خمسة أزواج من الأحذية بحالة جيدة؟ 

22-هل ترغب بأداء المواعظ والنصائح للآخرين؟ 

23-هل بإمكانك النزول إلى مياه بركة باردة الماء بكل حماس ورغبة؟

24-هل تقوم أحيانا بتغيير مكان قطع الأثاث في غرفتك؟ 


"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""" """""

النتـــائج : 


أن مجموع النقاط يوازي عمرك الحقيقي ،ولا تتفاجأ إن وجدت انك معمر فعلاً 
النقاط أو العمر: 

أغلبية الأجوبة (نعم) =عمرك اقل من 10 سنوات من حيث شباب القلب 
اكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة 
اقل من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 20 إلى 30 سنة 
أغلبية الأجوبة (لا)= عمرك من 30 إلى 50 سنة 
كل الأجوبة (لا)=عمرك أكثر من خمسين سنة
تحياتي وقولوا بصرااااااحه


م ن ق و ل​*


----------



## جيلان (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

*انا عندى 15 اجابة نعم
يعنىىىىىىىى من 10 الى  20
وميرسى ياقمر عالموضوع*


----------



## mrmr120 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

انا عمرى 20
بجد موضوع حلو اوى اوى اوى ميرسى 
يا السريان ياقمر​


----------



## assyrian girl (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*



جيلان قال:


> *انا عندى 15 اجابة نعم
> يعنىىىىىىىى من 10 الى  20
> وميرسى ياقمر عالموضوع*



*you are most welcome
thx alot for ur nice comment
God bless you​*


----------



## assyrian girl (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*



mrmr120 قال:


> انا عمرى 20
> بجد موضوع حلو اوى اوى اوى ميرسى
> يا السريان ياقمر​



*you are most welcome
thx alot for ur nice comment
God bless you​*


----------



## wawa_smsm (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

أنا عمرى *من 10 إلى 20 سنة

ميرسييييييييييي على الموضوع الجميل ده يا **assyrian*


----------



## kajo (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

من 10 --> 20 

بس انتى مش محدد اكبر من العشره لحد فين ؟

لان ممكن يكون اكتر من العشره عشرين يعنى  وهتدخل فى الاغلبيه  وهتكون اكتر من العشره برضو



شكرا ليكى


----------



## ارووجة (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

طلع معي 18 اجابة نعم  ئد عمري بالظبط ههه
ميرسي عالموضوع اللزيز


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

20 سنة :smil12:

مصغرنى​


----------



## eman88 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

انا عمري اقل من 10 سنين يا ويلك من الهل خجلتني من حالي هههههههههههههههههههه الله يحميك مني لو بشوفك لاقطعك مليون شقفة على هيك بهدلة


----------



## assyrian girl (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*



wawa_smsm قال:


> أنا عمرى *من 10 إلى 20 سنة
> 
> ميرسييييييييييي على الموضوع الجميل ده يا **assyrian*



*you are most welcome
thx alot for ur comment
God bless you​*


----------



## assyrian girl (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*



kajo قال:


> من 10 --> 20
> 
> بس انتى مش محدد اكبر من العشره لحد فين ؟
> 
> ...



*you are most welcome
thx alt for ur niec comment
God bless you​*


----------



## assyrian girl (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*



ارووجة قال:


> طلع معي 18 اجابة نعم  ئد عمري بالظبط ههه
> ميرسي عالموضوع اللزيز



*
heheheh i dnt really know lol
thx alot for ur comment
God bless you​*


----------



## assyrian girl (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> 20 سنة :smil12:
> 
> مصغرنى​



*why how old are you? lol if you dnt mind for sure
thx alot for your comment 
God bless you​*


----------



## assyrian girl (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*



eman88 قال:


> انا عمري اقل من 10 سنين يا ويلك من الهل خجلتني من حالي هههههههههههههههههههه الله يحميك مني لو بشوفك لاقطعك مليون شقفة على هيك بهدلة



*:warning:
hehehehehehehe why lol
but its good to llook younger than your age :t30:
:smi411: if am annoying you
thx alot for ur nice comment :Love_Letter_Open:
God bless you​*


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

*هههههههههههه *
*موضوع جميل يا أسرين يا سكر*​


----------



## assyrian girl (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*



sosa_angel2003 قال:


> *هههههههههههه *
> *موضوع جميل يا أسرين يا سكر*​



*hehehehehehehhehe
thx alot for ur nice comment and you are sugaer not me 
God bless you​*


----------



## twety (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

انا محسبتش

اصل العدد ىف اللمون

ههههههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك
كل سنه وانتى طيبه


----------



## assyrian girl (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*



twety قال:


> انا محسبتش
> 
> اصل العدد ىف اللمون
> 
> ...




*thx alot for ur nice comment
God bless you​*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*



assyrian girl قال:


> *
> 
> أغلبية الأجوبة (لا)= عمرك من 30 إلى 50 سنة
> 
> م ن ق و ل​*




هى دى الحقيقة يا اسيريان 
و للأسف فعلا هى دى حياتى
ميرسييييييييييييييييى كتير على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يديم شباب قلبك​


----------



## يوستيكا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

نشكر الله انا طلع عمري 20 كانت خايفة ليطلع 10 كانت تبقي مشكلة يولو اي البت اتسخطت ليه :36_33_2: شكرليك فعلن الموضوع لذيذ اووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## assyrian girl (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> هى دى الحقيقة يا اسيريان
> و للأسف فعلا هى دى حياتى
> ميرسييييييييييييييييى كتير على الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يديم شباب قلبك​



*thx alot for ur nice comment
God bless your life
happy new year​*


----------



## assyrian girl (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

:download:





يوستيكا قال:


> نشكر الله انا طلع عمري 20 كانت خايفة ليطلع 10 كانت تبقي مشكلة يولو اي البت اتسخطت ليه :36_33_2: شكرليك فعلن الموضوع لذيذ اووووووووووووووووووي



*you are most welcome
thx alot for ur nice comment
God bless you*


----------



## ارحمنى يا رب (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

شكرا كتير ليك


----------



## assyrian girl (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*



ارحمنى يا رب قال:


> شكرا كتير ليك



*you are most welcome lovely
thx alot for ur comment
God bless you
:love45​*:


----------



## caro/كارو (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

12 اجابة نعم و 12 اجابة لا
عمرى من10 الى 20
فعلا انا عندى 15 سنه ونص


----------



## emy (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

اكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة 
_طلعت لسه صغنن _
:smil12::smil12:​


----------



## emy (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

اكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة 
_طلعت لسه صغنن _
:smil12::smil12:​


----------



## emy (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

اكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة 
_طلعت لسه صغنن _
:smil12::smil12:​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

الحقونى انا طلع اقل من عشرة 
بس انا صغيرة يعنى هفضل اشاكل فى اعضاء المنتدى بررحتى


----------



## totty (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

_وانا طلعت 20 

كده مظبوووووووط بالتمام والكمال_​


----------



## assyrian girl (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*



caro/كارو قال:


> 12 اجابة نعم و 12 اجابة لا
> عمرى من10 الى 20
> فعلا انا عندى 15 سنه ونص



*thx alo0o0o0o0o0t for ur nice comment
God bless you​*


----------



## assyrian girl (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*



totty قال:


> _وانا طلعت 20
> 
> كده مظبوووووووط بالتمام والكمال_​



*thx alo0o0o0o0o0t for ur nice comment
God bless you​*


----------



## assyrian girl (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*



emy قال:


> اكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة
> _طلعت لسه صغنن _
> :smil12::smil12:​



*thx alo0o0o0o0o0t for ur nice comment
God bless you​*


----------



## assyrian girl (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> الحقونى انا طلع اقل من عشرة
> بس انا صغيرة يعنى هفضل اشاكل فى اعضاء المنتدى بررحتى



*hehehehehhehehehehh good for you
thx alo0o0o0o0o0t for ur nice comment
God bless you​*


----------



## نيفين ثروت (15 مارس 2008)

*24سؤال لمعرفه عمرك الحقيقى*

هنا يوجد 24 سؤال ما عليكم الا الاجابة عليهم حتى يتم معرفة كم العمر الحقيقي لكل شخص فيكم لا تخافوا القصد ليس العمر الحقيقي بالمعني الحرفي لها بل هو مدى الشباب اللي يغمر قلبك أو العكس.. 
جاوب على هذه الأسئلة بصدق ،واكتب الناتج ..حتى تتعرف على عمرك الحقيقي وأن كان قلبك مازال يتمتع بالشباب أو بالشيخوخة 



__________________________________




1-هل ترغب في العيش في منزلك وحدك؟ 


2-هل تجد الحياة جميلة بالرغم من كل شيء؟ 


3-هل تتمتع برفقة الأصغر منك سناً؟ 


4- هل بإمكانك الصعود إلى السيارة وهي تتحرك؟ 


5-هل تعرف المقطوعة الموسيقية "روميو وجولييت"؟ 


6-هل سبق وان قمت بقراءة رواية لـ"همنغواي"؟ 


7-هل تحب المفاجآت ؟


8-هل تفكر دائماً بأوقات السعادة الماضية؟ 


9-هل تعتقد أن الحياة قصيرة؟ 


10-هل تفضل رؤية الرسوم المتحركة على مشاهدة الأفلام السينمائية؟ 


11-هل تمنعك مشكلاتك من النوم ؟أي هل تنسى عادةً بصعوبة همومك و****بك؟ 


12-هل تعتقد أن مشكلات مرحلة الأربعين من العمر هي مجرد وهم ؟وأن الحياة تمضي بشكل متسلسل دون منعطفات مفاجأة؟ 


13-هل تعفي عن أخطاء الأصغر سناً؟ 


14-هل تعتقد أن الترقية في العمل تؤدي إلى تقدم في مهنتك؟وان تغيير العمل يؤدي إلى تطوير حياتك؟ 


15-هل تعتقد انه بإمكان الإنسان أن يحب للمرة الأولى في الخمسين من عمره؟ 


16-هل تجد بان الشيخوخة تضفي الوقار على صاحبها؟ 


17-هل تعتقد بأن لكل عمر متعته الخاصة ،لكن المتعة هي ذاتها في كل مرحلة؟ 


18-هل تعتقد بأن الإنسان المتقدم في العمر يملك قدراً من المعلومات أوسع وأشمل واصح من الشباب؟ 


19-هل تتابع تلقائياً الإيقاع الموسيقي بتحريك يديك وقدميك؟ 


20هل تثق في حدسك؟ 


21-هل تملك اكثر من خمسة أزواج من الأحذية بحالة جيدة؟ 


22-هل ترغب بأداء المواعظ والنصائح للآخرين؟ 


23-هل بإمكانك النزول إلى مياه بركة باردة الماء بكل حماس ورغبة؟


24-هل تقوم أحيانا بتغيير مكان قطع الأثاث في غرفتك؟ 



"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""" 


النتـــائج : 



أن مجموع النقاط يوازي عمرك الحقيقي ،ولا تتفاجأ إن وجدت انك معمر فعلاً 
النقاط أو العمر: 


أغلبية الأجوبة (نعم) =عمرك اقل من 10 سنوات من حيث شباب القلب 
اكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة 
اقل من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 20 إلى 30 سنة 
أغلبية الأجوبة (لا)= عمرك من 30 إلى 50 سنة 
كل الأجوبة (لا)=عمرك أكثر من خمسين سنة
تحياتي وقولوا بصرااااااحه


----------



## ارووجة (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: 24سؤال لمعرفه عمرك الحقيقى*

18 نعم
يبقى صح

ميرسي عالموضوع اختي ^_^


----------



## gigi angel (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: 24سؤال لمعرفه عمرك الحقيقى*

14نعم 

مرسى اوى يا نيفين على الموضوع الجميل ده​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: 24سؤال لمعرفه عمرك الحقيقى*

ياااااااااااااااااااااه .... دا أنا عجوزززززززززززززززززززززز اويld:ld:

شكرا على الموضوع:lightbulb:


----------



## يوستيكا (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: 24سؤال لمعرفه عمرك الحقيقى*

مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل دي  
انا عمري علي كده من 10 الي 20 سنه :mus35:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: 24سؤال لمعرفه عمرك الحقيقى*

1-هل ترغب في العيش في منزلك وحدك؟ 
نعم

2-هل تجد الحياة جميلة بالرغم من كل شيء؟ 
نعم

3-هل تتمتع برفقة الأصغر منك سناً؟ 
نعم

4- هل بإمكانك الصعود إلى السيارة وهي تتحرك؟ 
لا

5-هل تعرف المقطوعة الموسيقية "روميو وجولييت"؟ 
لا

6-هل سبق وان قمت بقراءة رواية لـ"همنغواي"؟ 
لا

7-هل تحب المفاجآت ؟
نعممممممممم

8-هل تفكر دائماً بأوقات السعادة الماضية؟ 
نعم

9-هل تعتقد أن الحياة قصيرة؟ 
لا

10-هل تفضل رؤية الرسوم المتحركة على مشاهدة الأفلام السينمائية؟ 
نعم احيانا

11-هل تمنعك مشكلاتك من النوم ؟أي هل تنسى عادةً بصعوبة همومك و****بك؟ 
لا

12-هل تعتقد أن مشكلات مرحلة الأربعين من العمر هي مجرد وهم ؟وأن الحياة تمضي بشكل متسلسل دون منعطفات مفاجأة؟ 
نعم

13-هل تعفي عن أخطاء الأصغر سناً؟ 
نعم

14-هل تعتقد أن الترقية في العمل تؤدي إلى تقدم في مهنتك؟وان تغيير العمل يؤدي إلى تطوير حياتك؟ 
نعم

15-هل تعتقد انه بإمكان الإنسان أن يحب للمرة الأولى في الخمسين من عمره؟ 
نعم احيانا

16-هل تجد بان الشيخوخة تضفي الوقار على صاحبها؟ 
نعم احيانا

17-هل تعتقد بأن لكل عمر متعته الخاصة ،لكن المتعة هي ذاتها في كل مرحلة؟ 
نعم

18-هل تعتقد بأن الإنسان المتقدم في العمر يملك قدراً من المعلومات أوسع وأشمل واصح من الشباب؟ 
لا

19-هل تتابع تلقائياً الإيقاع الموسيقي بتحريك يديك وقدميك؟ 
نعم احيانا

20هل تثق في حدسك؟ 
نعم

21-هل تملك اكثر من خمسة أزواج من الأحذية بحالة جيدة؟ 
نعم

22-هل ترغب بأداء المواعظ والنصائح للآخرين؟ 
نعم احيانا

23-هل بإمكانك النزول إلى مياه بركة باردة الماء بكل حماس ورغبة؟
لا

24-هل تقوم أحيانا بتغيير مكان قطع الأثاث في غرفتك؟
نعم 

نجمع بقى :
نعم : 17
لا : 7



> اكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة


ربنا يطمنك 
موضوع حلو كتير يا نيفو


----------



## Meriamty (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: 24سؤال لمعرفه عمرك الحقيقى*



1-هل ترغب في العيش في منزلك وحدك؟
          لا

2-هل تجد الحياة جميلة بالرغم من كل شيء؟
          نعم

3-هل تتمتع برفقة الأصغر منك سناً؟
         نعم

4- هل بإمكانك الصعود إلى السيارة وهي تتحرك؟
         لا

5-هل تعرف المقطوعة الموسيقية "روميو وجولييت"؟
          نعم

6-هل سبق وان قمت بقراءة رواية لـ"همنغواي"؟
           نعم 

7-هل تحب المفاجآت ؟
           نعم

8-هل تفكر دائماً بأوقات السعادة الماضية؟
                نعم

9-هل تعتقد أن الحياة قصيرة؟
                  نعم 

10-هل تفضل رؤية الرسوم المتحركة على مشاهدة الأفلام السينمائية؟
                     نعم

11-هل تمنعك مشكلاتك من النوم ؟أي هل تنسى عادةً بصعوبة همومك و****بك؟
           نعم

12-هل تعتقد أن مشكلات مرحلة الأربعين من العمر هي مجرد وهم ؟وأن الحياة تمضي بشكل متسلسل دون منعطفات مفاجأة؟

  نعم

13-هل تعفي عن أخطاء الأصغر سناً؟
              نعم

14-هل تعتقد أن الترقية في العمل تؤدي إلى تقدم في مهنتك؟وان تغيير العمل يؤدي إلى تطوير حياتك؟
               نعم

15-هل تعتقد انه بإمكان الإنسان أن يحب للمرة الأولى في الخمسين من عمره؟
                 لا

16-هل تجد بان الشيخوخة تضفي الوقار على صاحبها؟
                  نعم

17-هل تعتقد بأن لكل عمر متعته الخاصة ،لكن المتعة هي ذاتها في كل مرحلة؟
                   نعم 

18-هل تعتقد بأن الإنسان المتقدم في العمر يملك قدراً من المعلومات أوسع وأشمل واصح من الشباب؟
                      لا

19-هل تتابع تلقائياً الإيقاع الموسيقي بتحريك يديك وقدميك؟
                   نعم 

20هل تثق في حدسك؟
               نعم 

21-هل تملك اكثر من خمسة أزواج من الأحذية بحالة جيدة؟
                    نعم 

22-هل ترغب بأداء المواعظ والنصائح للآخرين؟

                         لا 

23-هل بإمكانك النزول إلى مياه بركة باردة الماء بكل حماس ورغبة؟
                    لا

24-هل تقوم أحيانا بتغيير مكان قطع الأثاث في غرفتك؟
               نعم 



الله انا كده صغنتوته اوى 

بس طبعا اصلا انا عجوزة اوووووى 

هههههههههههههههههه


​​


----------



## فيفيان فايز (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: 24سؤال لمعرفه عمرك الحقيقى*

الموضوع حلو قوى 
انا عندى 13 نعم 
ربنا يطول عمرك


----------



## عادل جورج (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: 24سؤال لمعرفه عمرك الحقيقى*

الشباب دلوقت عملة نادره  اذاى شباب فى زمن العجز 
الشعور بالعجز اقوى الف مره من العجز نفسه يمكن فى ناس تانى تقدر 
تحدد اتجاهاتها لاكن الاكيد ان الحياه ليها اتجهات اخرى ....


----------



## twety (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: 24سؤال لمعرفه عمرك الحقيقى*

امممممممم
اغلب الاجابات نعم
ابقى عشر سنييييين :t33:
ومااااله كله كووووووويس
ميرسى ياطنط بقى على الموضوع الجميل ده :smil12:


----------



## naro_lovely (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: 24سؤال لمعرفه عمرك الحقيقى*

اكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة 
ياريت مكبرش بقى خلينى كدة  مرسى يا نوفا الموضوع جميل
اختك نورااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: 24سؤال لمعرفه عمرك الحقيقى*

*من 10الى 20 يا سلام على الطفولة بجد 

هههههههههههه

وشكرا​*


----------



## وليم تل (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: 24سؤال لمعرفه عمرك الحقيقى*

15 نعم ........... 9 لا
نيفين ثروت
موضوع جميل لانة يوضح ان العمر 
لا يحسب بالسنين ولكن لة حسابات اخرى
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: 24سؤال لمعرفه عمرك الحقيقى*

فينا انا بقي عندي الاجابه بنعم 12 والاجابه ب لا 12 ابقي ايه بقي
وميرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع الجميل دا​


----------



## ربى والهى (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: 24سؤال لمعرفه عمرك الحقيقى*

انا من غير حاجة 

16


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

*يوجد 24 سؤال ما عليكم الا الاجابة عليهم حتى يتم معرفة كم العمر الحقيقي لكل شخص فيكم لا تخافوا القصد ليس العمر الحقيقي بالمعني الحرفي لها بل هو مدى الشباب اللي يغمر قلبك أو العكس.. *
*جاوب على هذه الأسئلة بصدق ،واكتب الناتج ..حتى تتعرف على عمرك الحقيقي وأن كان قلبك مازال يتمتع بالشباب أو بالشيخوخة *​ 





*1-هل ترغب في العيش في منزلك وحدك؟ *​ 

*2-هل تجد الحياة جميلة بالرغم من كل شيء؟ *​ 

*3-هل تتمتع برفقة الأصغر منك سناً؟ *​ 

*4- هل بإمكانك الصعود إلى السيارة وهي تتحرك؟ *​ 

*5-هل تعرف المقطوعة الموسيقية "روميو وجولييت"؟ *​ 

*6-هل سبق وان قمت بقراءة رواية لـ"همنغواي"؟ *​ 

*7-هل تحب المفاجآت ؟*​ 

*8-هل تفكر دائماً بأوقات السعادة الماضية؟ *​ 

*9-هل تعتقد أن الحياة قصيرة؟ *​ 

*10-هل تفضل رؤية الرسوم المتحركة على مشاهدة الأفلام السينمائية؟*​ 

*11-هل تمنعك مشكلاتك من النوم ؟ أي هل تنسى عادةً بصعوبة همومك و****بك؟ *​ 

*12-هل تعتقد أن مشكلات مرحلة الأربعين من العمر هي مجرد وهم ؟وأن الحياة تمضي بشكل متسلسل دون منعطفات مفاجأة
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​ 

*13-هل تعفي عن أخطاء الأصغر سناً
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

*14-هل تعتقد أن الترقية في العمل تؤدي إلى تقدم في مهنتكوان تغيير العمل يؤدي إلى تطوير حياتك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

*15-هل تعتقد انه بإمكان الإنسان أن يحب للمرة الأولى في الخمسين من عمره
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

*16-هل تجد بان الشيخوخة تضفي الوقار على صاحبها
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

*17-هل تعتقد بأن لكل عمر متعته الخاصة ،لكن المتعة هي ذاتها في كل مرحلة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

*18-هل تعتقد بأن الإنسان المتقدم في العمر يملك قدراً من المعلومات أوسع وأشمل واصح من الشباب
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

*19-هل تتابع تلقائياً الإيقاع الموسيقي بتحريك يديك وقدميك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

*20هل تثق في حدسك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

*21-هل تملك اكثر من خمسة أزواج من الأحذية بحالة جيدة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

*22-هل ترغب بأداء المواعظ والنصائح للآخرين
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

*23-هل بإمكانك النزول إلى مياه بركة باردة الماء بكل حماس ورغبة؟*​ 

*24-هل تقوم أحيانا بتغيير مكان قطع الأثاث في غرفتك؟ *​ 


*"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""" *​ 

*النتـــائج : *​



*أن مجموع النقاط يوازي عمرك الحقيقي ،ولا تتفاجأ إن وجدت انك معمر فعلاً *
*النقاط أو العمر: *​ 

*أغلبية الأجوبة (نعم) =عمرك اقل من 10 سنوات من حيث شباب القلب *
*اكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة *
*اقل من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 20 إلى 30 سنة *
*أغلبية الأجوبة (لا)= عمرك من 30 إلى 50 سنة *
*كل الأجوبة (لا)=عمرك أكثر من خمسين سنة*​​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

اناااااااااا مش هرد 

علشان مش هقولك على عمرى يا بت يا يارا 

اجرررررى بقى هههههه​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

_هههههههههههههه
اومال رديتي ليه؟
ايه طلعتى اكثر من 50 سنة؟
ههههههههههههه
مش غريب يعنى انتى عجوزة من وانتى صغننة

لا بجد طلعتى كام ياولية قصدي اجمل مرمررررررررررر_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

مش هررررررريحك :gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

_ايه الكسوف ده؟:blush2:_
_ماشي يامرمر براحتك_ :sami6::ab7:​


----------



## just member (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

*ياربىىىىىىى*
*دة انا طلعت قديم اووووووووى *
*هههههههههههه*
*دميرسى على الموضوع الجميل *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

زعلانة يابت 

اااااااااخص عليا زعتلك منى هههههه

طيب قوليلى هتدفعى كام علشان اقولك ​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *ياربىىىىىىى*
> *دة انا طلعت قديم اووووووووى *
> *هههههههههههه*
> *دميرسى على الموضوع الجميل *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



_ههههههههههه
ولايهمك
سبقناك كلنا
نورت الموضوع بجد
ويارب يكون عجبك​_​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> زعلانة يابت ​
> 
> 
> اااااااااخص عليا زعتلك منى هههههه​
> ...


 

_هههههههههههه_

_لا لو الموضوع فى دفع_


_يبقي انسيني_


_مش عايزة اعرف_


_الا الفلوس بيني وبينها عداوة_​


_ممكن ادفعلك شوية رخامة بتتوفر بكميات كبيرة_


_هههههههههههه_​


----------



## sosana (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

طب انا ال(نعم) اكتر من 10
و اغلبية الاجابات لا
يبقى ايه؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## emy (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

_انا تقريبا برضه اكتر من 10_
_واغلبيه الاجابات لا _
_يعنى 13 واحده بس صح_
_يبقى ايه_​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*



sosana قال:


> طب انا ال(نعم) اكتر من 10
> و اغلبية الاجابات لا
> يبقى ايه؟؟؟؟؟


 
_ههههههههههههههه_
_لو اكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة _
_واى خدعة ياقمر يارب تكون صح30:30:30:_​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*



emy قال:


> _انا تقريبا برضه اكتر من 10_
> _واغلبيه الاجابات لا _
> _يعنى 13 واحده بس صح_
> _يبقى ايه_​



_برضه ياسكر اكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة 
نورتى الموضوع ياقمرايا_​


----------



## emy (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

_طيب الحمدلله طلعتى صغننه انا_​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

هههههههههههههههه
نشكر ربنا
ده فى مصلحتى انا
كان زمانى مضروبة دلوقتى
ههههههههههه​​


----------



## emy (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 24 سؤال يكشف كم عمرك ؟*

_هههههههههههههههههههه_
_لا يا حبيبى برضه مقدرشى اضربك حتى لو كان عندى  50 سنه_
_بسى كنتى هزعل منك  وهخاصمك بسى _​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

_هههههههههههههه
لا الحمد لله اذا كان تزعلى كان ممكن اصالحك بموضوع تانى
اطلعك فيه 10 سنين بس
 لكن الضرب يامامى_​


----------



## love my jesus (11 يونيو 2008)

انا بقى اكتر من عشره نقاط نعم  ابقى ايه


----------



## M a r i a m (11 يونيو 2008)

_ههههههههههههههه
لو اكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة _

_نوووووووووووووووورتى ياقمر_


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يونيو 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

*أغلبية الأجوبة  (نعم) =عمرك اقل من 10 سنوات من حيث شباب القلب *


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (19 يونيو 2010)

ماشالله عالموضوع طلعني طفلة صغيرونة ههه
شكرا للموضوع الحلووو​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يونيو 2010)

*انا طلعلي 13 نعم *

*يعني من عشره لعشرين حلو والله رجعونا شباب ههههههههههههههه*

*شكرا على الموضوع *
​


----------



## govany shenoda (19 يونيو 2010)

_انا طلعت من ١٠الي ٢٠
مين نشر الخبر عرفتو سني منين
موضوع حلو اوي_​


----------

